# Spitting out food BOO!



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Too funny! Russell does the same thing if someone tries to feed him a treat! And he's not a fussy eater when it comes to raw  Have you tried putting yogurt or a fish-oil capsule on top? Poor Tiger!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Too funny! Russell does the same thing if someone tries to feed him a treat! And he's not a fussy eater when it comes to raw  Have you tried putting yogurt or a fish-oil capsule on top? Poor Tiger!


Yes he licks the fish oil off the kibble and same with the yogurt. If I smoosh up tripe or raw and put it in his kibble - he does the same. He ain't eating no Acana right now ha.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Get a can of green tripe(good for raw diet anyway) and mix it in.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

KalaMama said:


> Get a can of green tripe(good for raw diet anyway) and mix it in.


He picks it out. He has been getting canned Tripe in his food for months. Trust me, I have tried all of the tricks.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmm, ok, wetting it may work but not the best idea for teeth. What about making your own prepackaged raw? Not sure how flexible your handler is, but cost-wise you could doggy bag his meals and label them on the outside for ease of the handler when out on the road.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry, CM, I have no good ideas. Orijen LBP is a great food, but then again, so is Acana. Maybe canned food is a good alternative (I'm saying this without having ever looked into canned food).

(Now, "spotlight on me," as a friend says.) I'm still sorting out what I'll do when I need to board my two. Although my boarding place will feed raw, they only have experience with feeding pre-made raw, and I don't want to put them out by giving them prey model raw. I picked up some ground foods, with and without bone, and my plan is to slice it up and package it into meals. Since I've never fed ground meats, I need to make sure these go down ok.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I second trying canned food. It is cheaper than raw, more expensive than kibble, but he might eat it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He switched from the Acana to the Orijen no problemo. He was simply sick of Acana it seems. What a picky boy I have here. He would spit out all flavors of Acana. He loves the Orijen LBP.

He eats Primal, Orijen LBP and Tripett. We're doing good!  Until he gets sick of Orijen...


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I read on a nutrition site that one shouldn't feed kibble and raw at the same feeding b/c the dog's digestive system doesn't process them the same way. It suggested that if you want to feed both, to feed kibble at one feeding, then raw at the other feeding. Maybe your dog is getting uncomfortable in his tummy, trying to digest the kibble at the same time as the raw. Just a thought.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

georgiapeach said:


> I read on a nutrition site that one shouldn't feed kibble and raw at the same feeding b/c the dog's digestive system doesn't process them the same way. It suggested that if you want to feed both, to feed kibble at one feeding, then raw at the other feeding. Maybe your dog is getting uncomfortable in his tummy, trying to digest the kibble at the same time as the raw. Just a thought.


I've been feeding raw for almost a year now and I've heard many of the myths surrounding raw feeding. There is no scientific data that supports the rampant claim that raw and kibble cannot be fed together. The ONLY time there might be a problem is if a dog has trouble digesting the whole bone in the same meal as kibble. This is why I always separate a meal with *whole* bone from a kibble meal. _Ground_ raw goes with kibble just fine - even in the same meal.  As does fresh, raw meat. Whole bone requires a high acid content to digest. Much higher than kibble needs. This is really the main difference in the digestion. A raw fed dog takes quite a while to develop that high acid content, too. Many months until they can efficiently digest whole bone.

Let's put it this way, if a dog has trouble eating raw and kibble together, the kibble is the problem. 

Considering his stools have been firm, small and he has never had any digestive issues, I am fairly certain that this is not the case. 

Sorry, but I am quite opinionated about raw.

I am 100% confident that my dog can handle the mix. The only thing that I hate is that he is eating kibble in the first place...

He was spitting out the Acana because he does not like it anymore. I did a little field test...I put his Acana in front of him..he spit it out. I had another flavor of Acana, tried it..same thing. Then, I gave him a handful of a different kibble...gobbled it up right then and there. Some dogs just get bored with certain kibbles. I don't blame them. 

Kibble is Krap.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Kibble is Krap.


A bumper sticker right there.


----------

